# Obedience Training - not treat motivated



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I also want to start traiining Sunny in obedience. He was not obedience trained, as he was shown in conformation. So, how does one go about obedience training when treats are not a motivator? I am considering a class soon, so sure I will get insight, but was curious.

Jake was obedience trained early on, and was very treat motivated.


----------



## ladybird (Jul 9, 2011)

You just have to find what motivates him, you could try his favourite toy, lots of praise, etc.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Toys, running round in circles playing silly games together,chicken, cheese, being allowed to play with another dog ... every dog has something that they really love!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a friend with a boxer who said the same thing, that the dog wasn't treat motivated and therefore impossible to train with food.

I brought out the big guns ... chicken skins fried until crisp, then broken into pieces. It was a miracle!! Suddenly, the dog was food-motivated :smile:.

Maybe try better treats?

It is possible to train with games and toys and tugs, but more work. For those of us that are lazy, food is easier.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Like JE-UK said - find some really good treats (braunschweiger, chicken, cheese, steak, etc...). You can also increase the value of the treats by not feeding a meal or two before your class. A dog that is hungry can be motivated by food :lol:


----------



## oceanrose (Sep 10, 2011)

Sunny may be more treat motivated than you think, and simpy still nervous in his new house. A nervous dog isn't able to eat due to the adrenaline being released. I would start clicker training him with his food. Work right before his dinner and use the kibbles. Click and give a kibble. Repeat over and over. Once he's anticipating the click with the food, get a bag of the best treats ever. Try microwaved hot dogs, smoked turkey, liver, cheese, marshmallows. Once you have that, practice and reload the clicker with the better treats. Then, when you're in a scary situation, you can click, which will in his brain shut off the adrenaline and let him work for you. 

If he still hates food, try toys, towels, and play and praise. Every dog has a button, and the more you can find the easier training is .


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I have Lexi in an obedience class right now. I plan on making some homemade treats but right now am using Zukes. I like they are tiny. She also does not get dinner before class. The expression they use are "high value" treats. It has to be something that gets and holds the dogs attention.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Billy is not treat motivated either. I did not feed him before training and switched to high value treats that I knew he would not refuse. Good luck!_


----------

